# Angel fish



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

Hello all , I have been waiting for my Angel to pair up a spawn..I am in luck the other night the 2 i was sure that were a pair..well now i am 100% sure they are a pair..I however was't quit execping them to spawn due to the high level oh p.h in the takk..it is 8.0 i have had a hard time keeping it down..they were spawing she was laying eggs on the filter tube...I have sence them moved them to a breeding tank and lowerd the p.h to 6.8...How ever they seem a lil leary of there new tank.So I just wait for them to get use to things?The tank has a bare bottom and a clay pot and a large vertical rock in it.I also have ordered bring shrimp eggs in case i get fry sooner than execpted...After she lays the eggs ,then what?weeks till they hatch?Any advice is appricated....Heather


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

How are you lowering PH?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Feed the parents high protein foods like bloodworms. Change water just before a thunderstorm is predicted. If they eat the eggs, leave the lights on next time. At least a week til free swimming (they wiggle for awhile) Don't feed until they are moving on their own. Buy some frozen baby brine just in case the shrimp egg fail. Microworms are good too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2006)

well sadly i am useing drops to lower my p.h ...I have herd of the pest moss method,but havein a hard time find just plain old peat moss...My p.h stays really high like 8.0 ...So tweking the water is a bit diffcult.There were spawin at 8.0 but I had herd that the eggs will not hatch at that level...Any better ways to lower my p.h?It would be appricated.The drops make me a lil nervious.I have herd they really are not the best method..Thanks...Heather


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If by drops you mean pH down I agree. You can get peat pellets in the garden section of wal-mart. They great for putting in pots with plants, too. Some people use tetra's blackwater extract or Seachems acid regulator pH 6.5. I'm lucky where I live right now, the water has almost no hardness, but I have to buffer my african tanks.


----------



## Z Man (Jan 18, 2005)

Are you sure one of them is a male? Two females will act just like a pair.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2006)

I am very sure..I seen the lil things that come out..On had a thin one and the other had a more fater one..The female layed and he went behind her..Also the slight difference in the dip betwwen the eyes ,kinda make me real sure..Out of the 5 I bought,,these 2 when in the community tank..became close and the male was very aggressive to any other fish who came on there side of the tank.He pretty much nutures his woman.But by the research that i have done.By the description on the sex organs ,yep..I am 99% sure I have a pair.The other 2 I think are also a pair,but I am not 100 % sure on that,they are stilll a lil smaller.Not sure if they are just schooled as a pair or mated.....I will need a lil more time to confirm those 2..........But I am going to get the pellets..I was't sure when I herd peat moss org..what I was looking for..So I will be geting those..If they were spawing at 8.0..Would the eggs have hatched at such a high p.h? ...Also any advice on what to do with the fry would be great,I am a lil leary of takeing care of such tiny babys...


----------



## jwddboy (Apr 29, 2006)

Dont get toooo exited. Unexperienced parents can often eat their young even if they dont eat the eggs. 

I breed angels and have found that an average age (2-6yrs) pair does best. The pH is ok in some circumstances as long as the fish are used to it.

Are you intending on leaving the eggs with the parents or removing the parents/eggs?

To make your own infusoria for very young fry... take a peice of potato peel and put it in water, leave it under a light and wait untill the water has cleared from being cloudy. You will have micro organisms that your fry will feed on at a v.young age. You will not be able to feed tham much else for at least a week after becoming free swimming. Freshly hatched brine shrimp are sometimes accepted a little sooner however. Also try liquidising a hard boiled egg and add a little water to the mixture until you have a thin, watery mixture of water and super liquidised egg. They will love this. After a week or two you can start feeding on fine flake food (have heard of it being called dust food as it is soo small). Then slowly you can improve up to larger flakes and then crushed flakes, all the time keeping up brine shrimp feedings. Finally you can go all the way and feed them the normal flakes, larger brine shrimp, blood worm and other such normal foods.

I sometimes add in a chunk of java moss to the tank. This seems to do wonders even if i dont tie it down. (places to hide, soaks up bad things and uneaten food, provides a natural atmsphere)


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

Thanks,that is some great info..How ever since I moved them to the breeding tank ,they are not spawning,I guess they need time to get use to the tank.I have a bare bottom and I do not think they care for it at all...I have a dark cover under the bottom of the tank,but they just don't seem to like it...Why do most people use bare bottoms in the breeder tanks?Can I add some rock back in?Goin to do another parcial water change today..


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Be veeeeery careful feeding bloodworms to Angels, or any other SA fish for that matter.
They can go bad and do all kinds of damage. I have lost Angels "for no reason" just for filling them up on Bloodworms. 
Bloodworms are not part of the diet in SA, hence they do not have the natural immunities to them.
I've been breeding Angels for 35 years, I usually condition mine up with frozen & Live Brine & Mysis Shrimp, clopped earth worms & a very good quality flake.
I know I'll probably hear all kinds of "I feed it to mine all the time with no problems", 
Well so did I till I lost some of my best breeders.
But you do as you feel best. 
Good luck & have fun


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sue, Do you mean the frozen Hikari midge larvae bloodworms? Some one else said they are not true bloodworms. What about frozen glassworms.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

No, I'm talking the true Blood worms, the ones even most people have allergies to. 
I have to put on rubber gloves to feed them to my natives, what a pita.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

..thanks for he head up on the blood worms.. ..Quick ? on peat moss ..I got a bag at wal-mart today..but they did not have pellets....But the ingredients say...canadian sphagnum peat ....Is this the rite stuff?that is all i seen that said peat moss....Thanks for all the help .....


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes, thats the stuff  
and as long as there is nothing else added.


----------



## dragntougne (Jul 3, 2005)

*Popping in with a question:*

Ok this is really bad and I know it but....
  
I have a pair of angels that i have in a 10g at work on my desk. I really dont pay them much mind and have never thought of breeding them as I heard it was a lot of work (plus i didnt know if i had a male/female or what), they are more for looking at and talking to (yes i talk to them) well tonight a co- worker asked are those babys in your tank (they got moved from my desk to the window ledge behind me about 2 weeks ago). I said doubt it prolly extra flake pieces floating around and didnt look. Well after they kept pestering me I looked and sure as sh*t if there arent little baby fish swimming around. There are not a whole lot of em but now I have no idea what to do w/ them. I have a spare 10g at home if I need to I can se that up. I am not ready to be a grandparent.. any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Feed them "artificial artemia" in the red can and change some water. Don't scrape the algae off the tank, they seem to like it.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

dragon...congrat..good luck with your babies..my male now seem to be fertilizeing them,then he eats the eggs..I guess i am not going to be a grandma any time soon..I talk to my fish too...Also my Angels like to do the electric slide..yes i dance with my fish..they are so cool..as i move the all swim together and follow my movement...so cute..


----------



## dragntougne (Jul 3, 2005)

mine follow me too. if i watch them and try to look int he diff sides ( i have an oxagonal tank) they follow. they play chase the pencil/finger whatever. and they dance when someone walks up to the tank 


well have to see on this whole granma thing... i doubt im gonna be any good at this i never really wanted to breed them..


----------

